# SQL Query Problem



## Paul279 (13. Aug 2014)

Hallo Community

hier mal meine zwei Tabellen mit Beispielwerten:

*Tanz:*
ID, Altersklasse, IstGestartet
1  , Jung          , false
2  , Jung          , true
3  , Alt             , false
4  , Alt             , false
5  , Jung          , true

*Altersklasse:*
Altersklasse_name, eindeutigeNummer
Jung                      , 1
Alt                         , 2

Ich möchte nun erreichen, dass ich eine Ausgabe bekomme, die mir alle Altersklassen anzeigt mit der Anzahl der gestarteten Tänze. Also ich möchte gerne so etwas:
*Ausgabe:*
Jung, 2 (weil bei IstGestartet true ist und es zwei davon gibt)
Alt,    0 (weil kein Tanz gestartet ist wo ein Tanz mit der Altersklasse "Alt" durchgekommen ist)

Hier mal meine Query:

```
select altersklasse_name, count(*) as anzahl  from tanz inner join altersklasse on tanz.Altersklasse= altersklasse.altersklasse_name where gestartet_runde1=true group by altersklasse_name
```

Das Problem ist nur, dass er mir nur 
"Jung, 2" 
zurück gibt, weil eben bei keinem Tanz mit der Altersklasse "Alt" jemand gestartet ist.

Ich möchte aber gern alle Altersklassen bekommen, auch wenn es 0 sind.

Die Ausgabe wäre fast richtig wenn man die selbe SQL Query ohne where schreiben würde, dann hätte man alle Altersklassen, nur würden dann nicht nur alle gestarteten sondern auch alle nicht gestarteten Tänze zurückgegeben werden, was ich aber nicht möchte.

Könnte mir jemand bitte aus dieser Miesere heraus helfen
Danke sehr


----------



## Paul279 (13. Aug 2014)

Leider kann ich meinen Beitrag nicht mehr editieren:

Ich habe es versucht mit der selben Query nur mit right join. Mein Verständnis sagt dann müsste eigentlich das raus kommen:
Jung , 1
Alt , null

Weil das right join besagt ja, dass er alles aus der Tabelle Altersklasse nehmen soll. Nur warum tut er das aber nicht?


----------



## Joose (13. Aug 2014)

Paul279 hat gesagt.:


> Hier mal meine Query:
> 
> ```
> select altersklasse_name, count(*) as anzahl  from tanz inner join altersklasse on tanz.Altersklasse= altersklasse.altersklasse_name where gestartet_runde1=true group by altersklasse_name
> ...



Ich glaube dieser Link sollte dir weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Paul279 (13. Aug 2014)

Leider nein

Wenn ich schreibe:

```
SELECT altersklasse_name, count(*) AS anzahl  FROM tanz INNER JOIN altersklasse ON tanz.Altersklasse= altersklasse.altersklasse_name GROUP BY altersklasse_name
```

Würde er mir  alle Altersklassennamen auflisten mit der Anzahl gefundener Rows. Also Ausgabe:
Alt, 2
Jung, 3

Doch jetzt habe ich alle Rows, doch möchte ich nur alle haben die ein true bei "IstGestartet" haben.

Schreibe ich das where hinzu:

```
SELECT altersklasse_name, count(*) AS anzahl  FROM tanz INNER JOIN altersklasse ON tanz.Altersklasse= altersklasse.altersklasse_name where IstGestartet=true GROUP BY altersklasse_name
```
hätte ich eine perfekte SQL Query, wenn es den Sonderfall nicht geben würde, dass eine Altersklasse überhaupt keinen True wert hat bei IstGestartet. Hat eine Altersklasse nämlich keinen True wert, wird diese Altersklasse gar nicht angezeigt.

Jetzt habe ich es mit einem "right join" versucht, da mein Verständnis mir gesagt hat, dass bei einem Right join auf die Tabelle Altersklasse alle Werte von der Tabelle Altersklasse angezeigt werden, auch wenn es keinen Eintrag in der Tabelle Tanz zu dieser Altersklasse gibt.

Doch das funktioniert auch nicht. Er gibt mir die Altersklasse Alt nicht mit null aus.


----------



## Thallius (13. Aug 2014)

DAs müßte mit einem GROUP CONCAT gehen. Wozu du jetzt den JOIN hast verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Du hast doch in der ersten Tabelle schon alles Informationen die Du brauchst. Die zweite Tabelle wird doch gar nicht benötigt?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Paul279 (13. Aug 2014)

Group_concat hab ich noch nie verwendet, gerade mal gegoogelt, leider verstehe ich nicht ganz wie mir das helfen sollte?

Du hast Recht, ich brauche den Join nicht. Der ist in meinem Gedanken eines Right join entstanden.


```
select group_concat(altersklasse), count(*) from tanz where istgestartet=true group by altersklasse
```

Er gibt mir leider noch immer nicht die Altersklasse "Alt" aus.


----------



## Thallius (13. Aug 2014)

Sondern?


----------



## Paul279 (13. Aug 2014)

Wie immer Jung, 2


----------



## Thallius (13. Aug 2014)

Also der where filtert natürlich alle Daten raus wo isgestartet false ist. Das kann so nicht gehen.

Kannst du nicht einfach nach isgestartet und Alter gruppieren?

Gruss

Claus


----------



## Serrano (16. Aug 2014)

Hallo, 

Vielleicht solltest Du Deine Abfrage so ändern, dass nach "nicht False" filter, anstatt True.

(!= false)

Gruß
Serrano


----------



## JaVasIssenDas (22. Aug 2014)

Hallo Paul279,

eine einfache Lösung wäre, auf die boolschen Ausdrücke in der Tabelle zu verzichten und statt dessen ein Integer-Feld zu benutzen.
gestartet = 1
nicht gestartet = 0

Die simple Abfrage mit der Summenfunktion über istgestartet und der Gruppierung der Altersgruppe gibt nun alle Altersgruppen und die Summe der gestarteten Tänze zurück.

Abfrage: 
SELECT Altersklasse.Altersklasse, Sum(Altersklasse.istgestartet) AS Summevonistgestartet
FROM Altersklasse
GROUP BY Altersklasse.Altersklasse;

Tabellenstruktur:
ID=Autowert
Altersklasse=text
istgestartet=Integer

DBMS: ACCES 2003 ( okay, okay....,  sollte aber so oder ähnlich in allen Ansi-Komformen SQL-DBMS mit Domain-Funktionen (Sum, Max, Min etc.) funktionieren z.B. Mysql u.ä. 

Ob es so z.b. in HSQL, SQLite o.ä. funktioniert, hab ich jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert.

Grüße
JaVasIsDennDas


----------



## JavaInBrain (22. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

*hat sich erledigt*

Gruß
JIB


----------



## Paul279 (28. Aug 2014)

Danke an alle für eure Hilfe,
JaVasIssenDas hat mich auf den Tipp gebracht:

So funktionierts und auch ohne den Datentyp auf Integer zu ändern:

```
select alt, sum(case when gestartet_runde1 = true then 1 else 0 end) from tanz group by alt
```


----------



## Paul279 (29. Aug 2014)

Tut mir leid, nehme alles zurück, so funktioniert es einmal nicht, denn wenn ich ein where dazu setzte und es eingrenze, bekomme ich wieder nicht alle Altersklassen zurück


----------



## Paul279 (29. Aug 2014)

Leider kann ich den vorigen Beitrag nicht mehr editieren:
So funktionierts jetzt aber!

```
select altersklasse_name, COALESCE((select sum(case when gestartet_runde2 = true then 1 else 0 end) 
       from tanz where runde=2 and tanz.alt = altersklasse.altersklasse_name), 0) as anzahl 
       from altersklasse group by altersklasse_name order by altersklasse_name
```


----------

